# By request: Polishing out model car glass (video).



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great video!! Thanks, had no idea you could do this!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW Pete, I will have to agree with the others here,That was fricken Amazing mister, What a transformation as well on that peace, This is the reason why you ARE a pro man, JUST BECAUSE OF STUFF LIKE THIS, You have now saved, COUNTLESS OF MY KITS by this posses, that I have had transparency problems with in the past now , I will now attempt to use your posses to recover some of them now that you have shown us how with this video, and The effort you put in this video is OUT STANDING AS WELL MISTER, this is another reason your presence out here is SO MUCH IN NEED. 
I just hope to be around long enough to learn even more from you Mister, Think you very much for Exposing so much of your self to us like this as well, and like I said the EFFORT IT TAKES AS WELL to give a darn to start with to even make the effort will not be forgotten so easily, This is why, YOU ARE THE MANAGMENT ON HERE TO ME MAN, and if anyone disagrees with this, THATS JUST TO BAD MY FRIENDS, it is a fact, and I will back that tell the end,........
I'm not saying we don't have talent out here from other people, BECASUE WE MOST CERTAINLY DO, That was simply OUT STANDING Effort Pete,....think you very much as well for doing so.....its was very humbling to me to see this kind of effort put out here as well,......

And I don't wont to here you calling your self old as well Mister, we are all around this age, There are VERY FEW KIDS OUT HERE,. I my self am 48 years old, and I FEEL LIKE IT MOST OF THE TIME, I just got back from working my hind end off all day all over this place I call home, and I CAN FEEL IT RIGHT NOW, was going to do a LONG MOTERCYCLE RIDE TODAY after all that work, But I just cant muster the effort to do So right now, I know what age can do to a guy.....Once again, THINKS PETE..Your the best in my book, Always were and Always will be......



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I placed an order today for 5 kits, four of them will be used to complete 2 projects, the other is just something I built 16 years ago and want to build again. I'm not going to get into a lot of detail until they arrive but I think most here will be left scratching their heads when I'm done. I finally found an unopened AMT #94 NASCAR Terry Labonte Sunoco Olds, I'm still looking for the #44 Peidmont Airlines car to go with it for less than $15, hopfully I'll be able to grab those on Friday.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know that sounds great Pete, And I look forward to that as well all of us will I'M sure, Always enjoy your builds, you know that.





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

PM sent.

Walked around HobbyTown today and scoped out a few kits with potential, payday is Friday so we shall see what I come home with. I really need to get the airbrush out more, I need to do more fabrication, detailing, etc. I've been doing model aircraft for a couple of months and need to get back into cars.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Pete. That is great. Thank you so much


----------

